# Solex Motor



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)

Picked up and rescued this old Solex motor. Anyone experience one of these or have much knowledge about them? I’m sure it’s going to need some tlc but I’m excited to get this thing running on a bicycle. Anyone know what brand bicycles  this motor would come on? I found little info on it and hope I didn’t overpay?  Any info is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 16, 2019)

Don't know much about them, But some of the cabers might know. Neat motor. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Don't know much about them, But some of the cabers might know. Neat motor. Good luck. Razin.



Thanks man!


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2019)

Just working from memory here, but they were never sold as just a kit. They were imported as a complete moped that topped out at 19mph. Not fast enough for most American kids wanting a motorbike in the 60's. Should be plenty of info out there on them though.


----------



## unregistered (Jul 16, 2019)

Try looking on mopedarmy.com, good support forum over there just like here.

Two of my buddies have/had them. I don't have pictures but one mounted the Solex motor on a 26'' Schwinn middleweight frame and fork because the rest of the Solex was toast. 

The engines are of questionable quality and low power, as mentioned. There is little to no aftermarket support and original parts are hard to find. I think my buddy got his Schwinn going once but in an attempt to tune it, broke the flimsy aluminum flywheel trying to remove it. It's been in his basement ever since.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 16, 2019)

I believe Boris is correct, they were sold as a complete moped. I don't recall the Solex engine ever being sold as a bolt on kit. The engine drive wheel did tend to chew up front tires pretty quickly as I recall. Also as Boris stated, not very speedy. Being two cycle they were also a bit smoky.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 16, 2019)

Beeler2927 said:


> Picked up and rescued this old Solex motor. Anyone experience one of these or have much knowledge about them? I’m sure it’s going to need some tlc but I’m excited to get this thing running on a bicycle. Anyone know what brand bicycles  this motor would come on? I found little info on it and hope I didn’t overpay?  Any info is appreciated, thanks!View attachment 1030999
> View attachment 1031000
> 
> View attachment 1030999
> ...





Hello;
Beautiful project, when i was 12 years old, i did my first arms with a SOLEX 330 of 1954 that i have rebounded all rest, i like a big.
What is the model of marked on your plate?
Here is an address for SOLEX parts in France:  WWW.SOLEX-MOTOBECANE.COM
Regards;
Serge


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 16, 2019)

We were a seller and repair facility for Solex when I worked at the 'Kickstand'  bicycle shop in Detroit in the 70's.
Never sold alone. Very unsafe braking by todays standards. They can run ok and are great to putz around with.
 I sold them again in the late 90's and they were then made in Hungary. JUNK QUALITY then. Parts rusted in under a year.
  The one pictured is French. They made the 3800 & the 4600 models.
  Use it on an original solex. Too much involved to put on a bicycle......


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone for giving your input on this. It was such an unusual piece I couldn’t pass it up for $100. I’m thinking since it is half there about piecing it out on Ebay  or do you think selling it as is is a better route? Sounds like it may be a questionable endeavor finding the rest of it or getting it running reliably? Thoughts? and thanks again!!


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Beeler2927 (Jul 16, 2019)

Low mileage!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2019)

I see the Oregon sticker on it. Where are you located? I have been a Solex enthusiast for almost 30 years. I have a few of them. I might be able to help you. I am in Marin County, near San Francisco. There is a store in SF, Treatland, that has a lot of parts https://www.treatland.tv/new-puch-peugeot-motobecane-vespa-moped-parts-s/88.htm?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=88&show=99&page=1&f-solex=424

There is also a Solex group on facebook.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2019)

Boris said:


> Just working from memory here, but they were never sold as just a kit. They were imported as a complete moped that topped out at 19mph. Not fast enough for most American kids wanting a motorbike in the 60's. Should be plenty of info out there on them though.



With a little help, they can go faster


----------



## wes holliday (Sep 1, 2022)

I would consider buying the rear rack, if the paint is good.


----------

